# Smoky Tilaprika (Tilapia)



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2011)

Serves 4


4 Tilapia Filets
1 cup Panko Bread Crumbs
1 teaspoon Smoked Paprika
1/4 teaspoon Smoked Sea Salt
2 teaspoons dried Parsley
2 teaspoons Grapeseed Oil
Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Oil a baking pan (use Grapeseed Oil), lay out your filets with 1/4 inch between.

In a bowl mix together the rest of the ingredients.  Use regular sea salt if you don’t have the smoked.  Pat crumb mixture all over the filets, use it all up and completely cover them.

Bake for 25 minutes or until fish is easily flaked with a fork.


----------

